# Cheap Video Projectors



## nthamix74 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey fellow haunters,

This is my first post to Haunt Forum....so, please be gentle Looking to do a video effect this year on my front window and was wondering if anybody knows where to pick up a good but, cheap video projector? Just need it to hook up to a standard DVD player. Thanks


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt 
You should get some good answers from members who use them. I wish I had one. Depending on how dark the area is (low light, no street lights) will dictate how many lumens will work best. Higher lumens=brighter image=higher cost


----------



## nthamix74 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I bought a good one from ebay for $30. You can find them, but make sure you read the comments to make sure it actually works.


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

I have bought a few off ebay as well and have been happy with the purchases. Like BioHazardCustoms says, make sure to check the comments to make sure they work and the seller has a guarantee policy. I know some people have been burned but I have yet to get a lemon. Just keep looking and hope someone is not trying to get the same one and bid it up.

As for price, I have not seen a decent one for $30 so Bio got a GREAT deal on that one.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree with Bio, you have to be very careful about purchasing a pj on eBay, some are sold strictly for parts or come with no bulb, others are sold right at the end of their bulb's lifespan, some have incorrect information (not necessarily on purpose), some are missing their proprietary power cable, or the remote (which means some features may not be able to be accessed) etc.

projectorcentral.com is a great resource for double-checking the info posted about a certain pj, to check its reliability, etc.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=35971


----------



## EvilEye (Nov 14, 2012)

I've been on a mission as of late to get a projector or two for this year's haunt. I have to say it feels like a crap shoot because some projectors look like they might be going for a decent price but you run the risk of needing to replace the bulb in who knows how long (even though they'll tell you the number of hours of life left). And when I look up the bulb costs they're typically $60-$100. So I've been looking at the LED ones. I went ahead and bid on and got one of the LED units that are all over Ebay right now. The lumens are low but for $61 (that included shipping), I figured I'd give it a shot as I wanted to just do a simple scene with it (maybe atmospherefx's creepy crawler disc).

I think for the windows projection you might need higher lumens, and to be reasonably priced you'd be looking at the LCDs. I'd check the model to make sure that it's not a really old model cause it'll be unlikely you could get replacement parts.

Another thing to think about is what you will connect to the projector to play the scene. The unit I picked up has an SD slot and I'm hoping that it'll be able to play video from it. That would be sweet so I wouldn't have to tie up a DVD player and can minimize my footprint.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

I have seen them at Goodwill and Salvation Army stores for low cost. Not sure of the quality but it may be a good place to start. I'm lucky enough to have a buddy who is the manager of the IT department where he works so I get to borrow two projectors and a lap top every year. Not to mentions he becomes my tech guy every October.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

The prices are coming down but still not cheap.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

I've been looking at this one recently.
http://deals.dx.com/team.php?id=6184


----------

